# Sending Honey To Europe



## Durandal (Sep 5, 2007)

I have an old girl friend that has a restaurant in Barcelona and I was thinking about sending her a gallon of honey for her to use in business. It would be a gift.

Is it as simple as packing it up and shipping it or are there some legal issues I need to worry about?

Does anyone know?


----------

